# Canon SX-150 at Rs.8250 w/o battery, is this good deal? whats battery cost??



## kool (Jun 14, 2012)

I asked this question in another thread but nobody is responding me. In *march month* i inquired about best camera within Rs.10k and everybody said *Canon SX-150* but that time it was costing me Rs.9650 but now i'm getting on 3 different sites at this price:


*sulekha*: Rs.8450 with 4GB card+ case
*yebhi:* Rs.8250 with 4GB card+ case
*homeshop18:* Rs.9300 with 4GB card+ case+ camelion 2100 mah battery+ charger


On yebhi this offer will end on 15th June 2012, *so guys tell me what would be cost of good battery+charger set?*  Is it good deal to buy from yebhi at Rs.8250 w/o battery+charger?  Or HS18.com offer is good? 

Or you can find any other good deals? One more question, Now its *June 2012.* Do u've any idea about any other Digi Camera at present  better than Canon SX-150 within Rs.10k ???? 

Reply ASAP, else I'll miss this cheap deal.


----------



## nac (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: ►►► Canon SX-150 at Rs.8250 w/o battery, is this good deal? whats battery cost??*

Sulekha didn't put enough details about what would be in the bundle, I assume it should come with all the freebies.
Yebhi, I couldn't find the listing in their site. Post the link here...

If you are OK with online sellers, fine. You buy it from whom you feel OK.

If you get one set of rechargeable NiMH battery (included in the bundle), buy one extra set. And you need a quick charger.

Assuming you buy from Sulekha for Rs. 8450/-
Buy one set of Sanyo Eneloop 2000mAH for Rs. 300 (Approx)
One quick charger for Rs. 700-1000 (Approx)

Note: If you don't get rechargeable batteries in the bundle, but two sets of Sanyo Eneloop.

If you're OK with automatic, check IXUS 220/310.


----------



## kool (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: ►►► Canon SX-150 at Rs.8250 w/o battery, is this good deal? whats battery cost??*



nac said:


> Sulekha didn't put enough details about what would be in the bundle, I assume it should come with all the freebies.
> Yebhi, I couldn't find the listing in their site. Post the link here...
> 
> If you are OK with online sellers, fine. You buy it from whom you feel OK.
> ...



i've confirmed by calling YEBHI CC and they said, 4GB card+case giving by CANON company. YEBHI not giving any battery or charger. Even in local market also they are not giving any battery & charger(local market price: Rs.9100). So i think SULEKHA will also not give. But I'll confirm once tomorrow at sulekha. Do u know any other site with cheaper deal ? 

What is quick charger? Where i can get? Tell me in detail about charger & battery. Why its so costly? It means now i've to spend Rs.1000 more  

HS18.com are giving camelion 2100mah battery+small camelion charger

=========

I hope this time i'm not making any mistake by buying this SX-150, last time i regretted for Nikon L-25  But i gave that to my GF. 

================
Just now read this comparison.... arrrghhhhhhhhh........ I'm again confused.  Canon IXUS 220 HS vs SX150 IS - Our Analysis


----------



## nac (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: ►►► Canon SX-150 at Rs.8250 w/o battery, is this good deal? whats battery cost??*

This is the list of things you should know before buying SX150. If you are OK with these things, go ahead and buy...

* *Slow shot-to-shot time and continuous mode*
It's not for sports photography where you need faster shooting

* *Very slow flash recycle*
Sometimes it takes 5-10sec to recycle, in this time you can't even ready the settings for next shot.

* *Sluggish autofocus*
Sometimes in poor light, AF is little sluggish.

* *Meager battery life with alkaline AAs.*
You can't have rely on alkaline batteries. You must need higher rated NiMH batteries. On an average, you will get around 190 shots per recharge from 2000 mAH rated NiMH batteries.

* *Largest aperture is f/3.4*
Larger the better.

* Some chromatic aberration at both wide and telephoto
* No HDMI output
* Manually operated flash

In that case, take the deal from Yebhi.
Camera - 8250
Quick charger - 750 (approx)
Sanyo Eneloop 4x2000mAH - 600 (approx) (If you don't take more than 200 shots in one go, you can buy just one set i.e., 2x2000mAH)
Total Rs. 9600/- (two set of batteries)

Camelion battery is fine but that standard charger takes 12hrs to recharge. So the reason for suggesting a quick charger. You can find it in local shop or on online.


----------



## kool (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: ►►► Canon SX-150 at Rs.8250 w/o battery, is this good deal? whats battery cost??*



nac said:


> This is the list of things you should know before buying SX150. If you are OK with these things, go ahead and buy...
> 
> * *Slow shot-to-shot time and continuous mode*
> It's not for sports photography where you need faster shooting
> ...


 now i lost the deal from yebhi.com 

15% off code EXPIRED..!! 

Anybody know about this site? Buy Canon SX150 IS 14MP Digital Camera(Black) India Online- Find Price and Reviews for Canon SX150 IS 14MP Digital Camera(Black) timtara I'm getting on timtara.com for Rs.8150 with all freebies after applying code of Rs.1500


----------



## nac (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: ►►► Canon SX-150 at Rs.8250 w/o battery, is this good deal? whats battery cost??*

Reviews are not good on timtara... I am not sure of Sulekha and Yebhi. It's your call...


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: ►►► Canon SX-150 at Rs.8250 w/o battery, is this good deal? whats battery cost??*

Very bad reviews about timtara are there, on the other hand yebhi, sulekha are very trusted ones.
I just checked croma, but they haven't mentioned anything about 4GB SD card


----------



## kool (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: ►►► Canon SX-150 at Rs.8250 w/o battery, is this good deal? whats battery cost??*



aroraanant said:


> Very bad reviews about timtara are there, on the other hand yebhi, sulekha are very trusted ones.
> I just checked croma, but they haven't mentioned anything about 4GB SD card


Its confirm that 4GB card is included by canon India. I've sent Price match to zoomin.com, now they will decrease there price. 


ZoomIn Camera Price Match Guarantee


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: ►►► Canon SX-150 at Rs.8250 w/o battery, is this good deal? whats battery cost??*

kya baat hai.....
Thats really good man.


----------



## nac (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: ►►► Canon SX-150 at Rs.8250 w/o battery, is this good deal? whats battery cost??*

But zoomin doesn't price match from sites like sulekha, ebay...


----------



## kool (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: ►►► Canon SX-150 at Rs.8250 w/o battery, is this good deal? whats battery cost??*



nac said:


> But zoomin doesn't price match from sites like sulekha, ebay...



I think you are right thats why i didnt get any call by them.  But On sulekha its confirmed that they are giving all freebies: 4Gb card+case+charger+battery. Now is this good deal? Or should i wait more for more cheaper deal? is there any chance to get lowest possible deal? 

Once i heard that on ebay it was sold for Rs.7999. I dont know where i was busy that moment. 
====================================================
is it possible to take such pics with this camera??

*m.ak.fbcdn.net/a5.sphotos.ak/hphotos-ak-ash3/556903_426400644050047_1461299502_n.jpg

Checkout more: "The night was Still" | Photography| night | horse | TouchTalent


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: ►►► Canon SX-150 at Rs.8250 w/o battery, is this good deal? whats battery cost??*

I have a Canon SX130IS. Its probably a generation older to SX150IS.

The points 1 and 2 mentioned by [nac] above are very much right. You may be able to live with the slow shot to shot but that flash recharge times are killing. I mean not only for sports photography but for regular family shots 

Always get Sanyo Eneloops. Do not go for any other battery. Go for the battery-less offer and spend your money on 4 Eneloops and a charger.

About quick charger, Sanyo has a quick charger model for their Eneloops, but they have to be used only when needed. As far as possible use a regular slow charger. It improves the life of battery.

Suggest this combination:
1. Sanyo Eneloop quick charger + 2 batteries for Rs. 1199
2. Sanyo Eneloop regular charger + 2 batteries for Rs. 675


----------



## kool (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: ►►► Canon SX-150 at Rs.8250 w/o battery, is this good deal? whats battery cost??*



sling-shot said:


> I have a Canon SX130IS. Its probably a generation older to SX150IS.
> 
> The points 1 and 2 mentioned by [nac] above are very much right. You may be able to live with the slow shot to shot but that flash recharge times are killing. I mean not only for sports photography but for regular family shots
> 
> ...



How much time it takes for 2nd shot in daylight, if i don't use flash? Whats the PLUS point  over other Digicam ? is its ZOOM facility? or IS? 

Is there any other RIVAL DigiCam with same features ?


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: ►►► Canon SX-150 at Rs.8250 w/o battery, is this good deal? whats battery cost??*

Not sure about the current situation about rivals.

In daylight I can live with it w.r.t. time between shots. The worst is with flash on.
The zoom and that it takes AA batteries made me go for it. Image stabilisation is very good here.


----------



## nac (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: ►►► Canon SX-150 at Rs.8250 w/o battery, is this good deal? whats battery cost??*

Kool,
Yes, this cam can take such photo (like the one you posted)
Yes, there are two models with similar features but low light performance are not as good as SX150.

Now can you tell us what you actually want?
* Is this camera for learning photography or interested in photography and want to control the settings?
* There are other cameras in this budget which can produce better image but lacks full manual control.

What's your budget?
Tell us what are the features you are looking for


----------



## kool (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: ►►► Canon SX-150 at Rs.8250 w/o battery, is this good deal? whats battery cost??*



nac said:


> Kool,
> Yes, this cam can take such photo (like the one you posted)
> Yes, there are two models with similar features but low light performance are not as good as SX150.
> 
> ...



Good question... 

Actually, i'm photofreak since year 2005. that time i use to click pics by Kodak KB-10 camera, later i got Nokia 3230 and clicked 4000 pics from that, after that in 2008 bought Sony DSC-750 7mp camera, i think it has manual focus, thats why i loved it. And image quality is really great. 

Now its year 2012, want to replace my 4 yr old sony digicam. Because it  has less zoom, and also now i'm bored with it.  I'm not like wild photographer, most of the time i shoot human being pics like friends & relatives. But within budget i want new digicam with extra features, I'm happy with 7megapixel also. But it should have something what u describe in ur SX-130, but when i compare this camera SX-150 with any other camera i feel, its bulky & takes time for 2nd shot, its really disappointing. But at this price no other camera is giving 12x zoom. My budget is Rs.9k-10k, cant increase. 

want a camera that can run at least 3year

I've 1 question after reaching 12x zoom pics get pixelized or not? 

i want these features:
1) good flash in low light in a room
2) manual focus
3) min 10mp
4) HD vid doesnt matter
5) image stabilization must
6) Most of the time i've to shoot family & friends pics
7) low maintenance  cost, 2-3yr warranty
8) usb transfer of pics.


----------



## nac (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: ►►► Canon SX-150 at Rs.8250 w/o battery, is this good deal? whats battery cost??*

1) good flash in low light in a room
It doesn't throw light long. I don't use flash much, but I have used few times. I didn't get a favourable result or maybe I don't know how to use.

2) manual focus
If this is your priority you can just go ahead and grab SX150. In this budget uh..... no... even if you increase your budget to 15grand, you can't even find a dozen cameras with this feature. You have S6200 from Nikon under 10 but lacks manual exposure controls. Only 1 out of 5 cameras have MF in our market.

3) min 10mp
Nowadays no camera gives less than 10mp

4) HD vid doesnt matter
You may get suggested of a camera which just shoots just VGA if your budget is under 6grand but not at 10.

5) image stabilization must
One of the essential feature, a must have feature.


----------



## kunal grover (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: ►►► Canon SX-150 at Rs.8250 w/o battery, is this good deal? whats battery cost??*

Actually image quality is pretty decent in indoors.i got it coz I am too a photography addict like you.I am just amazed by its features-Amazing macro shooting(1 cm),Manual focus,12x optical zoom is unbeatable at this price,Battery life is ok since I use flash rarely and got myself a spare Fujicell battery set 2100mAh for just Rs 215/- at Flipkart(still waiting for delivery) 
Plus CHDK works very well on this camera(means shoots RAW files and even more features)
Flash takes just 3-4 sec to load with Ni-MH batteries--Tolerable at this price
With the flash mode off shooting continuous photos is around a photo per second(not too bad)
Flash is very good,good IS,shoots HD
Has full DSLR features-Manual,TV,AV
I got it at 8795/- with goodies only coz my dad knew the retailer well


----------



## kool (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: ►►► Canon SX-150 at Rs.8250 w/o battery, is this good deal? whats battery cost??*



kunal grover said:


> Actually image quality is pretty decent in indoors.i got it coz I am too a photography addict like you.I am just amazed by its features-Amazing macro shooting(1 cm),Manual focus,12x optical zoom is unbeatable at this price,Battery life is ok since I use flash rarely and got myself a spare Fujicell battery set 2100mAh for just Rs 215/- at Flipkart(still waiting for delivery)
> Plus CHDK works very well on this camera(means shoots RAW files and even more features)
> Flash takes just 3-4 sec to load with Ni-MH batteries--Tolerable at this price
> With the flash mode off shooting continuous photos is around a photo per second(not too bad)
> ...


 what is TV/AV ?


----------



## kunal grover (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: ►►► Canon SX-150 at Rs.8250 w/o battery, is this good deal? whats battery cost??*

TV-Shutter priority-Choose the shutter speed and camera choose the aperture
AV-Aperture priority-Choose aperture and camera chooses the shutter speed

Read this and do lots of experiments
Aperture and Shutter Priority Modes

P.S. Go for the camera I am loving my time with it and besides it gives you feel of a professional cam


----------



## kool (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: ►►► Canon SX-150 at Rs.8250 w/o battery, is this good deal? whats battery cost??*



kunal grover said:


> TV-Shutter priority-Choose the shutter speed and camera choose the aperture
> AV-Aperture priority-Choose aperture and camera chooses the shutter speed
> 
> Read this and do lots of experiments
> ...



OK, i'll buy soon. waiting for cheapest deal. 

Here in DEAL OF WEEK price: Rs.8350

New Canon Powershot SX150 IS 14.1MP 12X Zoom + 4GB Card + Case + Charger | eBay
4GB+ENVIE battery+charger+case 

Should i buy from sulekha or ebay? Rs.100 difference only.


----------



## nac (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: ►►► Canon SX-150 at Rs.8250 w/o battery, is this good deal? whats battery cost??*

If you get COD from ebay, than it's ebay. If not, cheaper one...


----------



## kool (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: ►►► Canon SX-150 at Rs.8250 w/o battery, is this good deal? whats battery cost??*



nac said:


> If you get COD from ebay, than it's ebay. If not, cheaper one...



No COD. But just now i got ebay 10% discount code, so if i buy from here: *www.ebay.in/itm/New-Canon-Powersho...N_Compact_Digital_Cameras&hash=item2ebf6210af

then it would cost me: Rs.8800-880= *Rs.7920 *with 4 GB card + case+ ENVIE charger+battery

Now this is my last question to all of u. should i trust on ebay ??


----------



## kunal grover (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: ►►► Canon SX-150 at Rs.8250 w/o battery, is this good deal? whats battery cost??*

eBay doesn't sell products on its own It is just a collection of lot of shops willing to ship products. I haven't ever bought myself anything yet but I know that they charge separately for COD and courier

So it is ur bet but I think most of the sellers give 7 day moneyback guarentee


----------



## kool (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: ►►► Canon SX-150 at Rs.8250 w/o battery, is this good deal? whats battery cost??*

Finally ordered from ebay for *Rs.7920*


----------



## nac (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: ►►► Canon SX-150 at Rs.8250 w/o battery, is this good deal? whats battery cost??*

Good... Post your snaps once you get the cam...


----------



## vaibhavl (Jun 25, 2012)

*Re: ►►► Canon SX-150 at Rs.8250 w/o battery, is this good deal? whats battery cost??*

SX150 is a pretty good camera. I love how it works. The good zoom, plus high MP's are quite good. Click here if you want to check out some other user based reviews.


----------



## kool (Jun 28, 2012)

*Re: ►►► Canon SX-150 at Rs.8250 w/o battery, is this good deal? whats battery cost??*



nac said:


> Good... Post your snaps once you get the cam...




Hey, i'm going to get this camera by tomorrow. And today* ebay.in has sent me a Rs.200 discount coupon with no min. purchase.* So which battery should i go? or i buy something else.


----------



## nac (Jun 28, 2012)

*Re: ►►► Canon SX-150 at Rs.8250 w/o battery, is this good deal? whats battery cost??*

Buy one pair of Sanyo Eneloop batteries, if you shoot more better buy two pairs. Two pairs would cost around Rs. 600/-

And buy a quick charger, this will cost around Rs. 700/-


----------



## kunal grover (Jun 28, 2012)

*Re: ►►► Canon SX-150 at Rs.8250 w/o battery, is this good deal? whats battery cost??*



kool said:


> Hey, i'm going to get this camera by tomorrow. And today* ebay.in has sent me a Rs.200 discount coupon with no min. purchase.* So which battery should i go? or i buy something else.



I would say get a 8-16gb SDHC card
a 4gb one stores only 20min of hd movie and if u are shooting in raw(with chdk) each file is around 20mb

U can buy spare batteries with smaller capacity(eg 700-1100mAh). Although they will last not much time but will require less time for charging.u can use them till the original ones are being charged or otherwise get 2100mAh Fujicell batteries(they are cheap-a set at around Rs200/-)


----------



## kool (Jun 28, 2012)

*Re: ►►► Canon SX-150 at Rs.8250 w/o battery, is this good deal? whats battery cost??*



nac said:


> Buy one pair of Sanyo Eneloop batteries, if you shoot more better buy two pairs. Two pairs would cost around Rs. 600/-
> 
> And buy a quick charger, this will cost around Rs. 700/-



Received my Canon SX-150IS with laxor 4GB card  , Envie INFINITE 2100mAh  NIMH Battery, 
Envie Nano charger (output: 180 mA x2 )  

And i'm not going to shoot whole day, so i'll buy 1 extra pair. So should i go for eneloop 2100 mAh or any other with low rating like Envie 1000mAh. 

*1)Can i use nippo, EverReady battery that i use in wall clock ? 
2)And how many pictures can be clicked with NiCd & NiMh?*


*i.imgur.com/hOzXl.jpg


----------



## nac (Jun 29, 2012)

*Re: ►►► Canon SX-150 at Rs.8250 w/o battery, is this good deal? whats battery cost??*

Buy Sanyo Eneloop 2000mAH or Uniross Hybrio batteries 2100mAH.

With the above you will get around 190 shots per recharge after some 8-10 recharge recycle. If you use lower rated like 1000mAH, you will get around 90 shots per recharge.

Use those alkaline batteries when your rechargeable batteries are drained and you don't have a choice to recharge them.


----------



## kool (Jun 29, 2012)

*Re: ►►► Canon SX-150 at Rs.8250 w/o battery, is this good deal? whats battery cost??*



nac said:


> Buy Sanyo Eneloop 2000mAH or Uniross Hybrio batteries 2100mAH.
> 
> With the above you will get around 190 shots per recharge after some 8-10 recharge recycle. If you use lower rated like 1000mAH, you will get around 90 shots per recharge.
> 
> Use those alkaline batteries when your rechargeable batteries are drained and you don't have a choice to recharge them.




hey how to use AV & TV function ? any LINK ?


----------



## nac (Jun 29, 2012)

*Re: ►►► Canon SX-150 at Rs.8250 w/o battery, is this good deal? whats battery cost??*

Refer your manual...


----------



## kool (Jun 29, 2012)

*Re: ►►► Canon SX-150 at Rs.8250 w/o battery, is this good deal? whats battery cost??*



nac said:


> Buy Sanyo Eneloop 2000mAH or Uniross Hybrio batteries 2100mAH.
> 
> With the above you will get around 190 shots per recharge after some 8-10 recharge recycle. If you use lower rated like 1000mAH, you will get around 90 shots per recharge.
> 
> Use those alkaline batteries when your rechargeable batteries are drained and you don't have a choice to recharge them.



What is the difference b/w Eneloop 2000mah , Uniross 2100mah & Uniross HYBRIO 2100mah ? I'm getting UNIROSS 2100MAH @ Rs.299 & HYBRIO @Rs325 + 55 shipping.

also help me to get any cheap screen guard 



nac said:


> Refer your manual...



I've got only *Getting started guide *  which is about 10-12 page mentioning about buttons only. Can u give me any link so i can use AV/TV ?


----------



## nac (Jun 29, 2012)

*Re: ►►► Canon SX-150 at Rs.8250 w/o battery, is this good deal? whats battery cost??*

I have read Hybrio is as good as Sanyo Eneloop. Sanyo is widely used and popular, take your pick. (Both Uniross and Hybrio are same, I think you are little confused between sanyo and uniross)

I am not using any screen guard. You can get it for around Rs. 100 from local shop.

Manual is in your CD. Check that... Read your manual fully to understand the features which most of us don't know fully.


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 29, 2012)

*Re: ►►► Canon SX-150 at Rs.8250 w/o battery, is this good deal? whats battery cost??*

My Lexar SD card went bad after around 3 months. Hence I would not trust that brand. Better to buy a SanDisk or Transcend one or two.

Eneloop is a trusted product and hence difficult to go wrong. Not much costlier compared to your selection above. Get from Adexmart.


----------



## kool (Jul 2, 2012)

*Re: ►►► Canon SX-150 at Rs.8250 w/o battery, is this good deal? whats battery cost??*



nac said:


> I have read Hybrio is as good as Sanyo Eneloop. Sanyo is widely used and popular, take your pick. (Both Uniross and Hybrio are same, I think you are little confused between sanyo and uniross)
> 
> I am not using any screen guard. You can get it for around Rs. 100 from local shop.
> 
> Manual is in your CD. Check that... Read your manual fully to understand the features which most of us don't know fully.




OK, i lost the ebay code. So now I've to buy from tradus.in 

*I searched few batteries: *

Envie 2800mAh @ Rs.280 
Sony 2500mAh @ Rs.316
Varta Longlife Accue 2100mah @ Rs.350 (3yr warranty) 
Varta Power Accue 2300mAh   @ Rs.440 (3yr warranty) 
Sany Eneloop 2000mAh @ Rs.393

And *Envie Speedster Charger EC11 @ Rs.685*

*If i buy above Rs.999 from tradus then i'll get Rs.300 off.*  So tell me hows above 2 diff brand that u not mentioned: Sony & Varta ? 

Varta Power Accue 2 AA Size Ni-MH 2300 mAh Ready to Use Batteries, Price, Features, Specifications, Reviews | Tradus

*mdb13.tradus.in/01453616c7465645f55a1aa5f4f6c46886386db97bcd095cd52c7138d88064e70751c4c6256eb95f9cf29b29de6a955ac653d6195.jpeg
*mdb13.tradus.in/02353616c7465645f5f2a3ca7faaa1779a2d050aaeab26943a75fdfbe4c6386b9e4ed3de626e1dafe4d32e8898e7dadf626d0b0a2.jpeg

*mdb13.tradus.in/02253616c7465645f5fac511b99a1ee839abfe12d43fdc4bb2113516e21365dfc28cdd9320d6e5457f6a166cf933e9beab921d81e.jpeg
*mdb13.tradus.in/06253616c7465645f5f8fb867099f56fdcd2124b4a56a90488afdce2bcdd30a81cca18873ea48c62063afbeabe5ce8bdbc28470f0.png
*mdb13.tradus.in/00953616c74699b2cc5645f5feb6aabf49eed85735f93117e863158492bcbb86f344a390e1dbd1f78e52a7a7f08b28a6d5aa13c48.jpeg


----------



## nac (Jul 2, 2012)

*Re: ►►► Canon SX-150 at Rs.8250 w/o battery, is this good deal? whats battery cost??*

Eneloop and Hybrio are suggested because it won't drain quickly even if you don't use it for months after recharge. They are claiming that, Eneloop will retain battery charge (fully recharged batteries) of 75% even after 1year when not used. This is not the case with other batteries in general.

But as far as no. of pictures per recharge with Eneloop and Camelion (which I received with the camera bundle) give similar no. of shots per recharge. If you don't have a choice or wanna pick some other batteries you want, ok. 

Sony is a popular brand
Varta I have never heard this one before.
Envie - with this you won't be getting that Rs. 300/- discount

So, Sony is the one seems to be OK. You're gonna buy one set of batteries. If your use of camera is more, most likely you will be needing one more set. If you're not satisfied with Sony, you can buy Eneloop or Hybrio then.


----------



## bk1980 (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: ►►► Canon SX-150 at Rs.8250 w/o battery, is this good deal? whats battery cost??*



nac said:


> I have read Hybrio is as good as Sanyo Eneloop. Sanyo is widely used and popular, take your pick. (Both Uniross and Hybrio are same, I think you are little confused between sanyo and uniross)
> 
> I am not using any screen guard. You can get it for around Rs. 100 from local shop.
> 
> Manual is in your CD. Check that... Read your manual fully to understand the features which most of us don't know fully.



hi nac hope u remember me i also brought sx150 @ 9200 at jumbo electonics delhi. i wana ask one thing if sanyo enelope batteries can be recharged with envie charger that we have got with the camera


----------



## kool (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: ►►► Canon SX-150 at Rs.8250 w/o battery, is this good deal? whats battery cost??*



bk1980 said:


> hi nac hope u remember me i also brought sx150 @ 9200 at jumbo electonics delhi. i wana ask one thing if sanyo enelope batteries can be recharged with envie charger that we have got with the camera



yes, why not...


----------



## kool (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: ►►► Canon SX-150 at Rs.8250 w/o battery, is this good deal? whats battery cost??*

\\\


hey guys, 
bought Sony cycle energy from shopclues.com @ Rs.250 (discount Rs.100)
and *Envie Speedster* from ebay.in @ *Rs.335* (Rs.300 off)


----------

